# Emerge samba (ebuild ERROR!!!!)  OPGELOST!!!

## koja

Beste iedereen,

Ik heb een standaart gentoo tekst based bakje opgetuigt.

Mijn doel is om daar alleen samba op te instaleren.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="dvdr acl automount cups ldap pam swat winbind doc webmin"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik zij #emerge -va samba

toen liep ik tegen een klein probleempje op.

Ik heb niet gedocumenteert wat het was.

Maar hij stopte zeg maar met emerge.

Ik heb daarna gezegt:

# emerge --sync

liep allemaal prima

toen:

#emerge portage

toen en toen zij hij dat ik mijn etc moest update.

Dus dat heb ik gedaan.

#etc-update

Ik heb gekozen voor -3. Alle etc bestanden update.

Dit liep allemaal goed.

Maar nu wou ik samba weer gaan emerge.

# emerge -va samba

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/samba-3.0.24', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') (soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3', 'merge') depends on

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

Kan iemand mij helpen?Last edited by koja on Tue Feb 13, 2007 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koja

Het is opgelost.

zie:

http://gentoo-forum.nl/viewtopic.php?p=13340#13340

Ik heb de commando uitgevoerd:

# USE="-*" emerge cups

Na dit commando kon ik

#emerge samba

weer verder uitvoeren

tnx

groeten sibo.

----------

